# Cramping!



## rayzer (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone recommend one over the other? Sportlegs, Endurolytes or Salt Sticks. Or maybe even something else?


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I'm a fan of pickle juice. I carry it with me on big rides. As soon as I feel the twinges start, I drink about 4 oz. and no cramping. 

Kinda tastes weird the first time you drink it, but I like it now. 

I also tried Tablytes for the first time last weekend on a big ride. No twinges and I felt good at the end. A friend swears by it.


----------



## rayzer (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks! Do you know who makes the Tablytes?


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Elete makes Tablytes

http://new.eletewater.com/about/products/


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

Sportlegs. The only thing that has worked after trying a ton of different things.


----------



## Clootie (Nov 6, 2007)

I had a problem with cramping until a friend that is a nurse and fellow mtber suggested I start taking Chelated magnesium. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## x129er (May 3, 2012)

I had big problems with cramping at about the 15 mile point. Started using cafinated Salt Sticks 2 weeks ago. Have done a couple of 20+ mile rides since, with no cramping. I take on a half hour before my ride and then every half hour after that. Im sure there are other great products, but this one works great for me. Good luck!


----------



## wheelinthai (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm an old timer who found Hammer Endurolytes very good for cramp prevention. Then I read praises for Sport Legs. Is it better, or better for different purposes?


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

+1 for Clootie's advice magnesium for cramps good for your heart and it lowers stress level too. Take it every day 1,000 mg but work up to it like vitamin C it can cause "loose stools"

Also always a fan of the Hammer stuff.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

Rayzer, cramping has a variety of causes, and scientists aren't even certain exactly why and how they occur. Electrolytes play a role, but so does hydration, fuel availability, fatigue (both general and muscle-specific), bike fit, body temperature, blood flow and waste removal rates, neurological firing, muscular range of motion, genetic makeup, and other factors. It's hard to pin the cause on one specific factor, and it varies by individual.

If it is caused by lack of electrolytes, then certainly the above suggestions can help. But, also keep in mind that there might be other factors involved if you still experience cramping.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Jenny is right. There are a number of factors in regards to cramping. Make sure your fit is sorted out and that you remain properly hydrated before, during , and after the ride. I run Endurolytes Fizz and find that works well for me. Good luck.


----------



## iheartoregon (Apr 23, 2013)

I used to cramp like crazy on rides and was advised to start taking magnesium pills. Made a world of difference for me, no more cramps on longer rides.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

where do you get magnesium pills?


----------

